

Ask HN: Can you recommend good and not too expensive web designers? - jpirkola

for a start up company? No investments yet, doing everything with own money.
======
Fenn
I recommend <http://99designs.com/> as a great starting point.

You can run a design contest for a small amount of money, and you'll get a FAR
broader range of options than with just one small designer.

You have the option to only pay if you're actually satisfied with one of the
entries, so the risk is essentially nothing (ie: just the $39 entry cost).

Be wary that the quality of entries is somewhat in line with how much you're
offering and the quality of your feedback. That said, you should be able to
get something really decent for <$1000.

Another option would be to trawl the site and find designers who's work you
really like, then offer them something inline with what they'd get in the
competition environment (but with guaranteed payment).

Cheers!

~~~
cglee
Seems like a really good option for individual logos, but what about overall
site design?

------
dmpayton
I always recommend <http://www.artificestudios.com> but like many other
comments, I'm going to have to ask you to define "not too expensive".

[http://www.artificestudios.com/blog/business/walmart-
prices-...](http://www.artificestudios.com/blog/business/walmart-prices-for-
design)

 _(Disclaimer: Antonio is a good friend and godfather of my little girl)_

------
Major_Grooves
I recommend these guys: <http://www.sumac.uk.com/>

I used them for a recent project and their design was spot-on, their HTML/css
was good, and their pricing was competitive.

If you want something really cheap, then put a request on some kind of
freelancer site and get someone in a cheaper market to make it for you. I
wouldn't - too risky - but your choice.

~~~
Major_Grooves
although I should add that the website that they designed that made me want to
use them is not on their online portfolio. I had found it through one of their
designers showing it on a design blog. <http://ventlondon.com/>

------
jpirkola
Define not to expensive, how should I define it? I want something as good as
the unity3d site, in fact I based the information I created on the information
they give about their software (Because the framework is really excellent) if
I want a good webdesigner what would be realistic for a site in that
direction? 1k, 2k, 3k? 5k? in that direction of quality (www.unity3d.com)

~~~
hotshothenry
hmm I might be of some help, if not my services, I also know of a couple
designers too. Email me if you want to talk further, henry.khachatryan at
gmail

------
patio11
I recommend anyone extraordinarily pressed for cash launch version 1.0 with
either an open source web design and/or cheap template, and then after you
have revenue (the plan does include revenue, right?) you can replace it with
an arbitrarily expensive design.

I spent 18 months running my business on top of a free design from
<http://www.oswd.org>

------
noodle
yes. yourself.

honestly, its not terribly difficult to come up with something simple yet
elegant. or, find a template from a service.

once you're ready for the big time, then you can invest in a good designer.

------
hotshothenry
define "not too expensive"

------
ejs
I guess it depends on what you mean by "not too expensive" and what you
require... Are you talking PSD of artwork for you to slice up, or complete
HTML + CSS?

------
minalecs
i suggest looking on elance.com put out a proposal, and let some people bid on
it. You can see examples of work, and get recommendations. The good thing, is
you will be able to find talented people all around the world.

------
jamesbritt
No.

